# New Display Cabinet



## bottles_inc

Got a new main display case. Think it looks alright, will probably rearrange some stuff. Everything in it is dug by yours truly except for one bottle.




All of my Long Island blobs. Lots of my locals  are unfortunately broken. Theres a P. L. Conlon aqua base I took out for the picture thats usually in there. Nobody's found one of those whole, so I figure the base alone is worth displaying. Definitely gotta fill out this shelf a bit more. 




Plain strapsides in the back, some hutches and my lone squat and ten pin in the front. Also some common medicines and flavorings (the square bottle on the right is a little hard to find; Cooks Marjoram Cream). The semi blob to the left of the ten pin is the one I didn't dig. Its a rare unlisted Patchogue bottle




My large whiskeys plus my only quart blob (plus some sample paul jones'). Probably my favorite shelf.



The bottom section; theres a general food shelf above and some dinged NYC blobs + a bunch of crowns below.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## UncleBruce

Gotta love a cabinet with a mirror back.  Really makes bottles pop.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

I love the cabinet. Nice that it is illuminated.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Nice display!  That ten pin blob is interesting, never seen one of those before.  Is it embossed?


----------



## bottlecrazy

Really nice.  And as to your "Definitely gotta fill out this shelf a bit more," well, happy digging!


----------



## bottles_inc

CanadianBottles said:


> Nice display!  That ten pin blob is interesting, never seen one of those before.  Is it embossed?


Yep, it says "Lactone" on it in script. Lactone was kind of like a early 1900s instant drink mix. It'd be sold to resteraunts and soda shops who would serve it in their establishment and also sometimes bottle it privately. Haven't been able to find this bottle anywhere, but I'm guessing some local soda fountain was making these bottles. It's super out of place timewise. Huge shoutout to treasurekidd and bottle-bud who helped me identify it. The original thread I posted has a cool Lactone advertisements in it if you search the forum


----------



## hemihampton

Nice, did you dig some of those in a dump or a privy? I've dug those little Paul Jones miniture samples here in Detroit before. LEON.


----------



## bottles_inc

hemihampton said:


> Nice, did you dig some of those in a dump or a privy? I've dug those little Paul Jones miniture samples here in Detroit before. LEON.


All from a dump! Just one dump, believe it or not.


----------



## opmustard

Super nice display cabinet!!!!!!! 
Makes your bottles look very nice.
Its nice all the bottles were dug by you, makes them special.
opmustard


----------



## Nickneff

bottles_inc said:


> View attachment 214709
> Got a new main display case. Think it looks alright, will probably rearrange some stuff. Everything in it is dug by yours truly except for one bottle.
> 
> View attachment 214710
> All of my Long Island blobs. Lots of my locals  are unfortunately broken. Theres a P. L. Conlon aqua base I took out for the picture thats usually in there. Nobody's found one of those whole, so I figure the base alone is worth displaying. Definitely gotta fill out this shelf a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 214711
> Plain strapsides in the back, some hutches and my lone squat and ten pin in the front. Also some common medicines and flavorings (the square bottle on the right is a little hard to find; Cooks Marjoram Cream). The semi blob to the left of the ten pin is the one I didn't dig. Its a rare unlisted Patchogue bottle
> 
> View attachment 214712
> My large whiskeys plus my only quart blob (plus some sample paul jones'). Probably my favorite shelf.
> View attachment 214713
> The bottom section; theres a general food shelf above and some dinged NYC blobs + a bunch of crowns below.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


 nice collection but I think you might want to invest and another cabinet LOL in this Hobby it don't take long to fill them up Happy Hunting good job


----------



## opmustard

Good looking display cabinet, shows off your dug bottles very well.
Well, fill this one up and you'll probably want more display cabinets.
Its nice to be able to look at the bottles YOU have dug. Something special about dug bottles.
opmustard


----------



## treeguyfred

very nice cabinet and sweet collection developing there!


----------



## matthew lucier

So... Who's the fellow standing in the back ground with the leather bracelet and shorts.  That's an awesome display case did you build it? I'm asking because it really shows off your collection.


----------



## embe

matthew lucier said:


> So... Who's the fellow standing in the back ground with the leather bracelet and shorts. ...



lol, at least there were shorts.  Wasn't there a guy a couple years ago that took a pic of his polished kettle and it was a panoramic view of a naked photographer?


----------



## Joelbest

bottles_inc said:


> View attachment 214709
> Got a new main display case. Think it looks alright, will probably rearrange some stuff. Everything in it is dug by yours truly except for one bottle.
> 
> View attachment 214710
> All of my Long Island blobs. Lots of my locals  are unfortunately broken. Theres a P. L. Conlon aqua base I took out for the picture thats usually in there. Nobody's found one of those whole, so I figure the base alone is worth displaying. Definitely gotta fill out this shelf a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 214711
> Plain strapsides in the back, some hutches and my lone squat and ten pin in the front. Also some common medicines and flavorings (the square bottle on the right is a little hard to find; Cooks Marjoram Cream). The semi blob to the left of the ten pin is the one I didn't dig. Its a rare unlisted Patchogue bottle
> 
> View attachment 214712
> My large whiskeys plus my only quart blob (plus some sample paul jones'). Probably my favorite shelf.
> View attachment 214713
> The bottom section; theres a general food shelf above and some dinged NYC blobs + a bunch of crowns below.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Beautiful display


----------



## bottles_inc

matthew lucier said:


> So... Who's the fellow standing in the back ground with the leather bracelet and shorts.  That's an awesome display case did you build it? I'm asking because it really shows off your collection.


Never been good at taking pictures of mirrors. Didn't build it, got it for 50 bucks


----------



## matthew lucier

bottles_inc said:


> Never been good at taking pictures of mirrors. Didn't build it, got it for 50 bucks


Well, your pretty good at being an honest person. Lots of people would have gotten mad and said, this, that or the other. You admitted we make mistakes and even answered my question. Shows your character. Thanks, Mr. Bottles_Inc. $50. Bucks? Awesome.. you are the man.


----------



## treeguyfred

bottles_inc said:


> My large whiskeys


Hey there Bottles_inc, that Charles & Co. whiskey looks really familiar.... does it have a small 3/8"- 1/2" still intact hit on the beveled corner near the York embossing from New York? I dug one of these beauties in Yonkers NY in 1995-96.  It had a lot of mineral iridescence staining, and the small impact that remained in place. It was nicely crude and whittled with the applied lip and surprising smooth base bc it looks like it should be pontiled.  I had Tom Leavey of North Jersey perform an acid clean, instead of a tumble clean because of the (mostly intact) hit. I then sold it, in the 2000's (definitely after 2004 or 2005, I can't remember clearly, if it was sold at a show or on ebay....) 
LOL, of course soon after selling, I had sellers remorse... When I dug the Charles, I also dug an I Goldberg and a HB Kirk....
ahhhh memories...how-ever dim and blurry.. LOL (fortunately.. I prolly have pics, less blurry than my memory)
~Fred


----------



## bottles_inc

treeguyfred said:


> Hey there Bottles_inc, that Charles & Co. whiskey looks really familiar.... does it have a small 3/8"- 1/2" still intact hit on the beveled corner near the York embossing from New York? I dug one of these beauties in Yonkers NY in 1995-96.  It had a lot of mineral iridescence staining, and the small impact that remained in place. It was nicely crude and whittled with the applied lip and surprising smooth base bc it looks like it should be pontiled.  I had Tom Leavey of North Jersey perform an acid clean, instead of a tumble clean because of the (mostly intact) hit. I then sold it, in the 2000's (definitely after 2004 or 2005, I can't remember clearly, if it was sold at a show or on ebay....)
> LOL, of course soon after selling, I had sellers remorse... When I dug the Charles, I also dug an I Goldberg and a HB Kirk....
> ahhhh memories...how-ever dim and blurry.. LOL (fortunately.. I prolly have pics, less blurry than my memory)
> ~Fred


I dug this bottle around 10 feet deep, so unless it teleported, I think its a different one. Lol. Do you remember what you sold it for? I've been looking to buy another one, but I haven't been able to find one, even just a picture. It's a fantastic bottle and has really sparked an interest in square N.Y. whiskeys for me, although it doesn't seem like there's too many of them floating around.


----------



## bottles_inc

I qc


treeguyfred said:


> Hey there Bottles_inc, that Charles & Co. whiskey looks really familiar.... does it have a small 3/8"- 1/2" still intact hit on the beveled corner near the York embossing from New York? I dug one of these beauties in Yonkers NY in 1995-96.  It had a lot of mineral iridescence staining, and the small impact that remained in place. It was nicely crude and whittled with the applied lip and surprising smooth base bc it looks like it should be pontiled.  I had Tom Leavey of North Jersey perform an acid clean, instead of a tumble clean because of the (mostly intact) hit. I then sold it, in the 2000's (definitely after 2004 or 2005, I can't remember clearly, if it was sold at a show or on ebay....)
> LOL, of course soon after selling, I had sellers remorse... When I dug the Charles, I also dug an I Goldberg and a HB Kirk....
> ahhhh memories...how-ever dim and blurry.. LOL (fortunately.. I prolly have pics, less blurry than my memory)
> ~Fred


Forgot to mention, I actually dug some HB kirks with this bottle too! They're in the back of the whiskey cabinet, not sure if you saw them in the picture.


----------



## treeguyfred

treeguyfred said:


> of course soon after selling, I had sellers remorse... When I dug the Charles, I also dug an I Goldberg and a HB Kirk....


As it turns out.... I didn't end up selling the Charles & Co ... I must have sold something else like it, I think it was my Mt. Vernon bourbon. Any way, I just rediscovered it. I know I've tried to sell the Kirks. Have you noticed how different the HB Kirks all look? If you got a dozen ppl together who have dug Kirks you'd prolly have a dozen different examples.
So, here's some pics of my Charles & Co.



The last photo shows the extensive mold repair on the back where old embossing from another bottler was filled or peened out.
I wonder if other variations of Charles & Co. squares are out there. I found an amber cylinder for Charles too somewhere... I think at our bottle club show.
~Fred


----------



## bottles_inc

treeguyfred said:


> As it turns out.... I didn't end up selling the Charles & Co ... I must have sold something else like it, I think it was my Mt. Vernon bourbon. Any way, I just rediscovered it. I know I've tried to sell the Kirks. Have you noticed how different the HB Kirks all look? If you got a dozen ppl together who have dug Kirks you'd prolly have a dozen different examples.
> So, here's some pics of my Charles & Co.
> View attachment 221673View attachment 221674View attachment 221675View attachment 221677
> 
> The last photo shows the extensive mold repair on the back where old embossing from another bottler was filled or peened out.
> I wonder if other variations of Charles & Co. squares are out there. I found an amber cylinder for Charles too somewhere... I think at our bottle club show.
> ~Fred


I noticed the same thing about the Kirk's. Only found the 2 but there's 4 or 5 differences in word placement, letter height, using & vs and, etc. I found a bit of a 3rd and it was entirely different. Stinks they aren't more interesting bottles or else the diversity would be a fun motivation to collect them all. Your Charles & Co is super nice! Great pictures. Looks more red than mine. I'd love to find one in yellow or something. I've seen 2 variations of a Charles & Co cylinder on ebay. One was a more modern one with an ounce number on it, I think its still for sale on there. The other one, which I bet is the same as the one you saw, was around as old as the square, just said Charles & Co. Meant to buy it but someone else got it. Hopefully there's some square variants out there, maybe older ones or ones with more embossing


----------



## treeguyfred

bottles_inc said:


> 4 or 5 differences in word placement, letter height, using & vs and, etc.


Yes!, and somewhat even more interesting...the "indians" or modernly, "native Americans" will look completely different! Some will look like Mayans or Inca or Eskimo


----------

